# The right tool for cutting thick wire



## maddy

Hi, all. I recently bought a multi-purpose tool that is supposed to be what everybody around here uses for doing fence work. It's a cutting tool that's about 8 inches long, and that has both cutters and pliers combined. I got it home only to find that that I don't have anywhere near the strength to use it. Making one cut through double-stranded barbed wire takes everything I got.

I'm going to need something that will cut both double-stranded barbed wire and 9-gauge galvanized wire. I'm thinking a pair of bolt cutters, but I'm finding that they come in a variety of sizes and prices. I'd like something that cuts fairly effortlessly (I'm a 120-lb. woman) but that isn't unnecessarily heavy. 

Any recommendations? Thank you in advance! ~Maddy


----------



## Bret

I have a dual purpose hi tensile wire tool--crusher at the tip and cuts deep in the jaw. It is heavy with other tools and supplies in my five gallon bucket fence repair always-ready-kit. Recently, I bought a still heavier green handled crimper at TSC and these two tools were too heavy at one time. I found a smaller yellow handle hi tensile wire cutter in the fence area at TSC. I now carry this smaller cutter and the heavy crimper in the bucket for repairs. I think it may work for you.


----------



## doingitmyself

It sounds like you purchased a pair of linesman pliers, and yes they are suitable for what your doing. I use them nearly every day. Don't feel bad, it takes good hand strength to cut wire that size with them. 

Ace hardware carries a pair of 18" bolt cutters that would be very easy for you to use, they are about $18. Be careful wire can spring back and puncture you easily...

Good Luck!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea

A couple of lengths of EMT (metal conduit) slipped over the handles will help give more leverage if the steel in the cutters is strong enough.


----------



## unregistered41671

Something like these work pretty good. 

http://www.oescoinc.com/wire-cutter-for-high-tensile-wire.html


----------



## lordoftheweeds

Don't take this the wrong way, but are you getting the wire all the way into the pliers? I"ve seen a lot of people trying to cut with sidecutters without the wire being all the way into the tool.


----------



## bronc

Ive got all kinds of pliers, but I grab the bolt cutters for cutting 12.5 g wire... much easier


----------



## farminghandyman

I have used fenceing plyers, side cutters, linemans plyers,, and one time I bought a splicing tool, that was a modified small bolt cutter, it crimped and cut, (do not use it any more 99% of the time).

I have been using small bolt cutters 12" ever since, and that has been about 15 years, the fence plyers work, but if just cutting I do like the bolt cutters,


----------



## Bret

Possum Belly said:


> Something like these work pretty good.
> 
> http://www.oescoinc.com/wire-cutter-for-high-tensile-wire.html


I think that this is it. Mine looks similar with yellow grips.


----------



## jwal10

Have you tried cutting as much as is comfortable and then taking the flat jaws and bending the wire to break it. High tensile wire is very brittle and snaps easy after a partial cut....James


----------



## DaleK

12" bolt cutters. That's what my 9 year old uses when she's cutting fence for me.


----------

